# help a newbie with a few simple recs.



## shaidr (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi-

I am trying to beef up my collection, but don't know where to start.

I don't know art, but I know what I like, and hopefully you can make one or two recs based on my tastes thus far.

Schubert, Death and the Maiden
Ravel, Tombeau de Couperin
Chopin, Complete Waltzes
Bach, Goldberg Variations

Thanks!!


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

shaidr said:


> Hi-


 As fellow Delaware Valley product Jim Cramer would say, "'Boo yah!' back at'cha." 


shaidr said:


> ...hopefully you can make one or two recs based on my tastes thus far.


O.K.: I'll try to be brief. Maybe we can do this "South American River" style and say that- 
because you indicated that you enjoyed "Chopin Complete Waltzes" and Ravel's "Le Tombeau de Couperin," CTP recommends Ravel's "Valses Nobles et Sentimentales."
Because you indicated that you enjoyed Bach's "Goldberg Variations," CTP recommends Bach's "Toccata & Fugue in D Minor," "Passacaglia & Fugue," and other Organ selections.
Those who are in a position to know have stated that the site-owner, *Frederik Magle* has downloads of some of these works, performed at a highly recommendable, virtuoso level. If you prefer CD's, you could do worse than the Peter Hurford "Double Decca" disc mentioned by *Reb* in his "100 recordings" thread. It is a widely praised set.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

Chi_town/Philly said:


> As fellow Delaware Valley product Jim Cramer would say, "'Boo yah!' back at'cha."


He will probably say just: "Boo yah!'". He will then say you can get the remaining "back at'cha." for a modest fee (and you'll also get a report on that for free).


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

For you, I'd suggest;
Bach - Brandenburg Concertos
Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto No.2 (everyone likes that!)
Chopin Nocturnes - Try No.1 and 2


----------



## shaidr (Mar 12, 2008)

*thanks.*

Thanks guys, great recommendations. I loved the Rachmaninov. Keep em coming, if you feel you want to add on...


----------

